# Rising Roof Problem



## MINNIE (Mar 1, 2012)

Our campervan is a Lifestyle Vehicle Distributors St Tropez ... a conversion based on a Renault Trafic van.  It was bought from the converter in the Isle of Wight (we live in Scotland) in 2006 when it was about a year old.  There were a lot of initial problems all but one of which were sorted by the converter before they went out of business a couple of years ago.  We like the convenience of the pop-top against a high top for garaging, getting under 2m barriers etc.  The big unresolved issue is that the pop-up roof is secured inside the van by two cords (about 5mm dia) secured in small cam cleats (the sort of thing used to hold ropes in boats).  Twice in high winds the fibre glass roof which is hinged at the front has 'gone up' threatening to overturn the vehicle.  We really need a better way to fix down the roof.  A local motorhome specialist says he wouldn't recommend trying to fix anything to the fibreglass roof.  Any ideas how we might fix down the roof ... or recommend a campervan specialist who might make the roof secure?


----------



## Viktor (Mar 1, 2012)

Try asking Wellhouse Leisure (Scotland) for help Campervan hire, Motorhome hire and Campervan in Scotland from Highland Campervans 

Mine is secured internally by grip straps and i'm sure they could fit these for you quite cheaply...they are in Inverness.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 1, 2012)

any chance of posting some pictures please of inside roof  ratchet strap might be suitable dependent of what you go to lash to 
mine is held down with 4 cambuckles top of this page 

Mini Ratchets, Ratchet Tie Downs & Cam Buckles UK


----------



## Viktor (Mar 2, 2012)

Aye that's them Oldish Hippy...cambuckles...one on either side attached to a flat bracket through the roof and internal roof sidewall nearest the opening end. The roof is on the left of the first photo.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 2, 2012)

mine are through the fibre galss with large penny washer on outside and inside could try a ratchet strap all the way over the top and down both side ok it drastic measure but should work get a wide enough on then it shouldnt stres fibregalss to much as least you know it wont blow away thinking of gettin somme narrow ones to tie down awning at least you cant get it reasonable tension and it should be there in morning.

ps use them to  tie down van in windy spot lol


----------



## Viktor (Mar 2, 2012)

For the awning tie down try this OH - AIR-CAMP adventure equipment for air camping


----------



## n brown (Mar 2, 2012)

Holden | Hardware | Body Hardware | Bonnet Catches and Lacing products 

the over centre catches


----------



## MINNIE (Mar 3, 2012)

*Further re rising roof problem*

I've attached some pics showing our campervan MINNIE displaying the rising roof and how it is fixed down.  I'm assuming there's a wooden batten fixed to the inside of the fibreglass roof, the batten being hidden by insulating carpeting.  2 cords are attached internally which are fixed into mini cam-cleats which are themselves fixed to internal shelving.    The right hand fixing is some way in from the right hand edge of the roof adjacent to the fridge and even with the cords  firmly fixed to hold the roof down, there is a bit of play, particularly on the right hand side of the van.  In strong winds the wind can get under the right hand edge of the roof setting off a vibration that leads to the cord disengaging from the cam-cleat ... and the roof can go up!   I'd be happier if the fibreglass roof could be fixed - in necessary externally - to the solid framework of the van.  There isn't a rim at the outside edge of the top of the van to attach anything to.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 3, 2012)

simple solution slide  a pin through the knot or releasable cable ties around the fixed part of the cam and through the slot


----------



## Viktor (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I'd replace the cord grips with U brackets and use cambuckles...it must be safe to screw the bracket in here if the grips are secured..the old holes would be hidden behind the belt of the cambuckle...there looks to be enough space to allow the belt to twist the 90 degrees....if you contact Wellhouse Leisure I'm sure they could mail the brackets to you and advise on fitting them.  Workshops sre in Shepley near Huddersfield and in Inverness....although the bracket looks like a camping or caravan accessory so perhaps a local caravan refurbisher could also supply?


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 3, 2012)

didnt think there would be enough space to get a cam buckle in using orignal fixing holes that why isuggested zipp ties ok you can get releasable ones  just put a plate across the two screws of cam buckle then they wont slip out


----------



## Viktor (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes the plate would work as an improvision quite well OH I would think...if that was an acceptable finish...I'm quite fussy and would have to have the proper bracket..just me.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 4, 2012)

there would not be a lot of difference to look at the cleat would still be there with just a cover on, the cover would stop zip tie from popping out if it was  back further the it could be moved to go from roof to underneath then there would be enough room for cam buckle ,but cant put it underneath because of fridge unless they want to fit two new loop brackets on each side and  leave the cam and the rest in place as secondary fixing


----------



## kangooroo (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a fibreglass elevating roof, secured with these...


----------



## 48pop (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi There

I went to see a St Tropez down in Poole today.....roof was held down by external, over center catches...

Coincidentally, I see you are in lanark...I'm in Coatbridge ! St Tropez looks like it would be ideal for me and Ive bee looking for a while, would appreciate a chat about how it works in practice.

If you have some time, i'd really appreciate a chat. text me and I'll call you back

cheers
Gerry 07771 911 026


----------

